# How can I do this without screwing it up?



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to have more sex and maybe be a bit more adventurous but I don't feel I can broach the subject. Partly because talking isn't my strong point but also because hes hyper sensitive about his performance. If I make it into an issue it could easily turn into a horrible downward spiral of erectile dysfunction. I really try not to be a sex pest but I still find him frustratingly sexy!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

When he comes home from work, if you don't work that day, surprise him with dinner already and waiting and wearing something sexy.

After dinner, take the initiative, don't talk about sex or ask, just do it. Some people are uncomfortable talking about sex and some love it. So in his case, little to no talking and just do it.

Before he goes to work, wait for him in the shower. Very nice surprise.

When its bedtime, give him a sensual massage and start kissing his neck, work your way down and give him a killer BJ. If you want to rid him, then rid him. If you want 69, get on top of him. If you want reverse cowgirl, just do it. For me, if my wifee takes the sexual initiative and no asking or talking, I love that more that lengthy conversations. Have sex with him while he's asleep during the middle of the night. That would drive me crazy. Talk dirty somewhat. I would not recommend porn because he will see women that are gorgeous and that's not realistic and then he might get used to that and masturbate a lot, ED, you're not as hot as they are, need porn before sex.....etc.

To gauge his sex drive, start out sex 3x per week, say once every 2nd day. If he responds and likes it, try it on occasion, once every day and see how he responds. Try sex 1 - 3x for one day and see how he responds.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Suprising him in the shower is genius, I haven't done that in ages


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For myself, I have never been in the bathroom and had sex with my wife in shower ever. She never talks dirty. She usually doesn't take the sexual initiative either. She's never worn any sexy outfit because she is a larger women but won't actually do something about it. You and other women like yourself, would be my ideal wife if I did life over again. I personally would love it if my wife did these things but nope, LD and usual sex.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah the price we pay for marrying someone with a lower sex drive but apart from a few niggles I wouldn't change him for the world. A friends marriage is on the rocks and she told me her problems started in the bedroom. It kind of made me think I should try and do something to shore up my own relationship.

The shower idea is awesome, may try and book a hotel room to repeat some shower based escapades we had a couple of years ago.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Try some roleplay. Have him meet you at a low end hotel, late at night, dress up like an escort, crazy sex and in the shower......:smthumbup:

Maybe tying him to the bed......have your way with him.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

ROFL its almost worth suggesting that to him just to see the look on his face. Maybe he would be more willing to try a new position or something if it was phrased as an alternative to tying him to the bed XD

Apart from having sex in some rather odd places hes very conservative. I think he constantly worries about his performance and maintaining his hard on.


----------

